# Central Minnesota 50 Meter Open



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have to say that if you didnt come to this World Cup format shoot ,you missed out! The 50 meter format is great,we even had an official from London games running the shoot! How cool is that! Thanks Linda C. for doing this for Bob, and bringing a little of the actual Olympics to us.The weather was beautiful on Sat,and great scores were posted.Bridger Deaton only missed 4 points in the first qualifying round,wow.Don Ward posted the second highest score at 11 down for the day.Grant Schleusner,[ sorry if I butchered the last name Grant,LOL] tied Don at 11 down also.We were done shooting around 1pm,and the rest of the day was free to do what ever.Bobs mom Joyce had plenty of food to keep us going both days,thanks mom!,LOL. The second day threatend rain but it held off all day even through the head to head shoot downs.The second qualifying round went about like the first.Bridger dropped 6 and Don Ward shot the same as Sat. and was the second highest score there.Now the only problem was that Don was in the Senior Money,and Bridger was in the Mens Open money.Steve Boylan was right on Dons tail in the Seniors 4 points back after qualifying was done.Don and Steve had a real barn burner of a shoot off for first. Both shot even through 3 of 5 ends.The 4th end Don shot 30 and Steve shot 29 to fall one point behind,then both shot even in the 5th,making Don Ward the winner in the Senior Open Money by a point.How close is that!!?? The favorite of the day Bridger got knocked out in the head to head shootoffs, Advancing were Grant S. Joel Kuecker. Bill Hakl and Danny Button. Advancing from that group were Danny Button and Grant S. then Joel and Bill shot off for third place.After all said and done Danny Button emerged the winner.Grant was second and Bill was thrid.In the ladies money div, Lexi Keller held off Serena Molenhauer for the win. Lexi and Danny were the young guns today, and the youth proved why they were there. To WIN! So the awards were given out, and the end of another Minnesota Open was over.I hope that people will embrace this shoot, and put it on their calendars for next year,big money to be had as Bob paid down TEN places in the Mens Money!! So a good payout was had by them! Also some gigantic trophies were given out to all places, and winners alike.Dont forget that Bob will have an indoor shoot this winter, and I encourage all to show up for this,keep looking for the date, and where it will be held.I know Im going for sure,the payouts are well worth the effort to show up.If I missed anything here please feel free to add to this. 
Thanks again Bob for what you do and all who helped putting this shoot on!
Don Ward


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I got beat by the muffin man.....the muffin man......the muffin man......I got beat by the muffin man......at the Minnesota Open. Song by Steve Boylan. 
Don did forget to mention that I was shooting his arrows at the tournament because I forgot about the arrow size rules and brought my fat 3D arrows and had to borrow six of Don`s Nano Pro 500`s in order to compete. I agree with Don that this was an excellent shoot and well run and I will be back next year.

Steve Boylan


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Gee Steve thanks for putting that in my head for the rest of the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

What a truly PROFESSIONAL pair of competitors you two guys are!!! This is something awesome concerning the comaraderie, sportsmanship, and PROFESSIONALISM exhibited by these two truly PRO archers. Seems as if, unless I'm thinking wrong...the mentality isn't about winning....it is only a "win" if the other guy is shooting his best and you do better than that."
Steve and Don have gone toe to toe, face to face, mano a mano many times, and by appearances, they love every arrow of it!

My hat is off to the both of you!!!

So, Don...let's REALLY put this into your head...and everyone else's today:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMOd8WADZZM 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats right Tom,Steve and I are not only competitors,but the best of friends too.I am just as happy if he wins as I am if I win.That goes for the rest of the Senior Pro Class.We are all friends and root for one another and are happy that we can still compete on a high level.I guess that why we all get along on a personal level too.Dee Wilde called the other day asking about how my wife Kim was doing,because I couldnt go to Outdoor Nationals,wow what a guy to take time out of his day to call me up and chat for awhile about Kim.Class act for sure and thats why he is up there in my friendship book.I havent met anyone in the seniors that I avoid being in a serious friendship with.But Steve is my best bud and we are christian bros too,and that means alot to me.He and Sandy are family, and nothings too good for them in my book.But we really!!!! could have skipped that song!!!1 LOL But Bobs mom has the BEST muffins at the shoot,MMM,MMMM,MMMM!!!
Don Ward


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone who came to the MN Open this past weekend, you all continue to make the vision and dream of the shoot going. Results, photos and video will be released soon.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I really wanted to be there but I had other obligations and couldnt make it....will definatley try to make it next year


----------

